# swift with no damp



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all i was asked by a neighbour if i could look at his skylight as he was out using his damp meter and found 1 corner was reading high 6"x6"

i went and looked and it was definitely reading very high as off the scale
so will remove the skylight tomorrow and dry and re;seal it i could not find anything else were for him so pretty good

so i loaned his meter and went all over mine nice and dry and with out even a flicker.

i must admit i keep on top of the seals and was in portugal for the winter which must help even though when it rains it hammers down

well pleased

barry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Great to read some good news about Swift.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

powerplus said:


> hi all i was asked by a neighbour if i could look at his skylight as he was out using his damp meter and found 1 corner was reading high 6"x6"
> 
> i went and looked and it was definitely reading very high as off the scale
> so will remove the skylight tomorrow and dry and re;seal it i could not find anything else were for him so pretty good
> ...


Always good to hear good things,its usually only bad things!!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

cabby said:


> Great to read some good news about Swift.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Snap!:grin2:


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

We've got a 9 year old swift and its also dry as a bone. Just had a habitation check and all good (only have them done every few years) I check it myself regularly and also check and re-seal any suspect areas. Like all things if you keep an eye on it and get on top of any potential issues quickly you minimise issues.


----------

